
“Picture yourself as a stereotypical male” - dankohn1
https://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/picture-yourself-as-a-stereotypical-male/
======
choeger
First of all, tests that can not easily be repeated are inherently unfair. But
in general we need to assess competence for certain professions. I really wish
we as a society would put more emphasis on the "repeat until you got it" part
instead of the notes.

The results, however, are fascinating. For instance how does it come that
females of any color and black people of any gender are affected by negative
priming but white men are not, according to the cited Berlin study? Social
immunization? Dunning-kruger?

Doe the results indicate that female (color) students should be separated from
male (white) students or would that not fortify the negative priming?

From an ethical POV, if we knew that male (white) students perform better in
tests, because they are subconsciously in a better state of mind, what do we
do if that phenomenon translates into the workplace? Do we help the careers of
female surgeons, pilots, engineers by "correcting" their assessments. Or do we
require them to get rid of that "condition"?

